
Why You Should Be Nice To Your Customers - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2012/11/21/why-you-should-be-nice-to-your-customers/
======
misshap
how do you deal with hostile customers? do they react well to your niceness?
and do you react well to them?

